# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Waistline afvallen

## quirine

Ik heb al een week of wat geleden gevraagd naar ervaringen over waistline maar kan mijn mailtje niet meer terugvinden. Ik ben intussen met het dieet begonnen en het valt me niet tegen. Wie heeft er nog meer ervaring hiermee? Waar moet ik op letten?

----------


## cintha

Ik ben superenthousiast over waistline. Ik ben nu 2 maanden bezig en ben al 9 kilo kwijt. 8 jaar geleden ben ik aan mijn galblaas geopereerd. Was allemaal niet zo goed gelopen. Ik was altijd al te zwaar maar na die operatie en de medicijnen die ik daarna moest slikken vlogen de kilo&#39;s eraan. Ik heb 6 jaar lang het ene dieet na het andere gedaan. Met heel veel moeite paar kilo eraf, nog meer er weer bij. Het bekende jojoverhaal. Ik ben 51 dus op een gegeven moment ging ik denken dat het aan mijn leeftijd lag. Overgang enzo. Niet dus. Met dit programma heb ik het helemaal gevonden. Ik heb me in jaaaaaren niet zo goed gevoeld.

----------


## Loeke

Ik ben een week geleden met waistline begonnen. Ik bleef altijd maar schommelen (letterlijk en figuurlijk) tussen 105 en 115. Yaaaak. :angry: NU moet het echt afgelopen zijn. Ik moet er nu iets aan doen, ik ben nu 35, en anders ga ik ook richting suikerziekte, net als mijn moeder en 2 oudere zussen. Met de steun van mijn begeleidster moet het lukken. Het goede begin heb ik al gemaakt. Vorige week maandag 114.5, vanmorgen 112,2. Een goed begin. :unsure:

----------


## minne

Hallo Loeke en Cintha, leuk dat jullie enthousiast zijn over waistline. Ik heb het programma een tijd geleden al gevolgd. Ben in 3 maanden tijd afgevallen van 76 naar 66. Nu ben ik net weer begonnen omdat ik toch naar 60 kilo wil gaan (ik ben 165).

----------


## greet

Ik ken dat niet waistline zijn dat poeders (shakes ) of zo? leg eens uit?

----------


## cintha

Hallo Greet, is al weer ff geleden dat je de vraag stelde. Misschien heb je intussen al antwoord. Het is een lowcarb dieet. Je kunt wel shakes of eiwitrepen gebruiken maar het kan ook met gewoon eten. Groetjes

----------


## Loeke

[SIZEal weer even geleden dat ik hier geweest ben. Paar weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen, het dieet heeft ff op een laag pitje gestaan. Nu weer goed bezig. Laatste 3 weken 4 kilo afgevallen. Groetjes, Loeke=1][SIZE=1][SIZE=1]

----------


## rink

Ik slik sinds kort pillen ivm suikerziekte. Nu hoorde ik van iemand dat dit waistlinedieet goed is als je suikerziekte heb en af wil vallen. Weet iemand daar iets van?

----------


## carm3h

Hey .. hoe kom je aan dat dieet ???? waar koop je het .. hoe duur is het enz enz ,, ?? 
want ik hoor jullie goede reacties geven.. dus ik zou het ook wel willen proberen  :Smile:   :Smile:  ..

laat even weten.. [email protected]

grOetjes ,,

----------


## Gast: minne

Rink, je kunt op de waistlinesite kijken. Daar staan wat ervaringen van mensen die suikerziekte hebben en hier goed mee afgevallen zijn en ook nog minder medicijnen nodig hebben. Via de site kun je ook meer info aanvragen

----------


## cintha

op andere forums lees ik ook goede dingen over waistline en suikerziekte maar ik zou altijd met mijn huisarts overleggen als ik jou was.

----------

